# Portscan?



## michaelsanford (Nov 4, 2002)

Is there a linux utility to port scan (terminal only)? I can't find one that's intuitively titled (liike portscan, pscan, etc).

I know Network Utility does it but I'd like a terminal one if at all possible.

Thanks!


----------



## aisikl (Nov 5, 2002)

try nmap, either through fink, or compile it yourself (works without a problem):
http://www.insecure.org/nmap/


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 5, 2002)

Cool thanks!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 6, 2002)

Try SNORT over at SourceForge.


----------



## t h (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *Try SNORT over at SourceForge. *


*Incorrect.* SNORT is an Intrusion Detection System (IDS) and a good one at that; it can behave as a packet sniffer, packet logger, or full network IDS, but it is *not* a port scanner.

Nmap is indeed a port scanner. It does what michaelsanford is asking for. If you want additional functionality, maybe you can get Nessus, the full-blown vulnerability assessment utility to run on top of nmap.


----------



## Hydroglow (Nov 24, 2002)

Nmap is one of the best port scanners i've seen. It can go through firewalls. And it  packed with tons of options.


----------

